# Need Advice On Nails For Frame Assembly.



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I've used an assortment of different nails when I assemble my frames. Most recently I've been using hot dip galvanized finishing nails 3D, 1-1/4" long and Titebond III glue.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

What Joseph said! Once the Titebond sets up the nails are superfluous.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

jc and fs are correct. be sure to put one thru the end bar into the topbar as this is the most important one.


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

OK. So the zinc coating won't affect the outcome ...... right?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

no any coating is a non-issue. no problem.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

my first 20 frames i did with nails it takes way to much time .Now i use a 3/8 staple gun and titebond III
have yet to have one break.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Titebond 3 and 2" nail gun... Lasts a long time...


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

Well, this time of year I look for projects to do. So, I don't mind doing it the old fashioned way! 

I have a nail gun and a brad nailer, but what would be the fun in that? With the garden in, and no winter projects yet .... I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

roostershooter7 said:


> I have a nail gun and a brad nailer, but what would be the fun in that?


Hammering brads into frames sounds . Rooster Shooter needs to become a staple shooter.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

AS an experiment I did some frames ONLY with Titebond ( no nails) and they seem to hold up as well as the other, nailed frames. Has anybody else tried it?


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

i use galvanized 4d 1 1/2" nails and titebond III, no issues.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm no great woodworker or construction expert, but...

With glues such as Titebond III it seems wood tears out before the glued joint gives up. At one time when glue was a much weaker bonding agent the nails served a mechanical purpose of giving the frames working rigidity and strength. With the new glue technology, nails seem to have lost the function of giving the frames that mechanical strength. The important function that I see nails still serving is acting as "mini vises" to "clamp" the wood pieces together tightly, thus allowing the glue to create a very tight, strong bond between the frame pieces. I've used 1" x 1/4" crown staples to build a few frames and those frames seem to be very strong and rigid, anything much longer than that seems to be a bit of overkill but we use what we've got, eh?  But being a newbee-to-bee, though, the frames I've put together so far haven't seen action yet.

If the glues are as strong as they are advertised and appear to be, it would seem even the all important "nail through the side bar into the top bar" might not be needed. It seems the nail(s) going down through the top bar into the side bar would hold the pieces together tight enough for the glue to properly bond. 

The clamping function of the nails are needed to make a tight glue joint and bsides...do we *really* trust the glues enough to go nail-less, anyway??? 

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Frame nails are 1 1/4"x18 gauges if you can find box nails use than if not use finishing nails Just my $0.02


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Nailing does seem to pull everything together snug. Plus it allows you to continue working shortly afterwards if adding wires. Just using glue only would require sitting for a day.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

When you get to the point that stapling makes sense then the 3/8"x 1 1/2" staples work well (Senco SKSXP-M staple gun). I usually don't use glue when using them on frames as it's not needed, however, my son glues everything. We use the same staples on our boxes but use glue for sure on them. We also use some 1/4" x 1 1/2" staples on frames because we only have one 3/8" gun, and we sometimes have to resort to frame nailing family parties.  They also hold well but really need glue with them.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

To me this is a tool I can't do without in making frames, inner/outer covers, SBB's, Nuc boxes and bait hives. No oiling required and it runs forever. Ed's right, it's only a clamping devise until the glue drys but it's fast and fun. My wife just bought me a second one for my B-day so I don't have to stop and change out staple sizes. (I'm a lucky beek )

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R150FSA-Stapler/index.htm


----------

